

How one extremely successful entrepreneur manages his time - durbin
http://english.martinvarsavsky.net/mv/on-managing-my-time.html
One of the most frequent questions I get from journalists during interviews is “how do you have time to do everything you do? You run Fon, you are an active angel investor in so many companies, you teach at Columbia University, speak at conferences, run your foundation, and on top of that you have your family, your wife, 6 children, you cycle, sail, and so on. How do you do it?”
======
durbin
"One of the most frequent questions I get from journalists during interviews
is “how do you have time to do everything you do? You run Fon, you are an
active angel investor in so many companies, you teach at Columbia University,
speak at conferences, run your foundation, and on top of that you have your
family, your wife, 6 children, you cycle, sail, and so on. How do you do it?”

